# Frozen squid



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello,

With all the talk about the deseases feeder fish can introduce, i decided to cut from then. So, I bought 1 KG of frozen full squids and cut some up myself yesterday and fed them to the piranhas, they both eat the slices of squid before they even touched the ground. When i saw that i thought of cutting more squid, but when i through them in the next time, none of the piranhas ate it, they would come as close as to take a bite but then they spit it away. Does that mean they're full? or just didn't like the taste? I am also wondering if squid is a good food source for piranhas, and whether it good or not?

I am also wondering about earth worms and shrimp, can I just dig my earth worms from my garden and feed them? and for the shrimp, which one do I buy? I checked the market and the shrimps they have are already cooked, any suggestions?

appreciated,

Kouma


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

kouma said:


> Hello,
> 
> With all the talk about the deseases feeder fish can introduce, i decided to cut from then. So, I bought 1 KG of frozen full squids and cut some up myself yesterday and fed them to the piranhas, they both eat the slices of squid before they even touched the ground. When i saw that i thought of cutting more squid, but when i through them in the next time, none of the piranhas ate it, they would come as close as to take a bite but then they spit it away. Does that mean they're full? or just didn't like the taste? I am also wondering if squid is a good food source for piranhas, and whether it good or not?
> 
> ...


 UR P'S MAY HAVE NOT LKED THE SQUID WAIT A FEW DAYS AND TRY AGAIN IMO nothing wrong with squid variety is key







shrimp doesnt really matter as ong as its raw and not in a can prepared or anything like that and as far as earth worms shouldnt be a problem as long as the dirt isnt treated with pesticides real heavy but IMO a bait shop would be best to get worms from


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Make sure you take the ink sac out of the squid. It looks like a plastic tube.
My p's ate squid for like two weeks until I noticed they didn't like it as much as before so I stopped. As for shrimp, I buy the frozen kind. It's much cheaper. Just thaw it and take off the shell. And worms...I buy nightcrawlers at the local bait shop. P's love it!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

frozen squid IMO have no smell or taste. That would not appeal to the piranhas that well.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Marcus,

I bought frozen whole squids, but I don't really know if I am cutting them up right. What I do is take out that very light skin, then pull the head and everything inside the squid (including the ink tube and everything) and just serve the outside white layer of meat left on the squid. But usually the meat left isn't much, compared to what I threw from the squid. Thats why I am wondering what else can I feed the P from whats left of that squid? i.e. can i feed them the head?

Kouma


----------

